# East Mids April TTOC Meet - Thur 10th @ 7:30pm



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

'lo all

Right, next regular meet will be Thursday 10th January, meeting at the usual place of McArthur Glen retail park just off the M1 at Junction 28. If we meet at 7:30pm and leave around 8pm for a cruise out for food.

http://www.eastmidlandsdesigneroutlet.com/

East Midlands Designer Outlet, Mansfield Road, South Normanton, Derbyshire. DE55 2JW.

Map shows where we usually park so you can find us, after turning into the car park off the last roundabout there is a left turn you can take which leads straight up to where we usually park up.










Not sure where to suggest for food...?


----------



## -:[KM]:- (May 16, 2010)

Nights... :x


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Lynn and I will be there


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi guys

Will be there, don't know if jo coming yet but hope she will.

Cheers

Phil


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

We're going to put in an appearance this time.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Have you let Tesco's know :wink:


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Hopefully we'll have time to get Tesco out of the way first.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Right, couple of choices for tomorrow night...

The Shoulder at Hardstoft - http://www.thefamousshoulder.co.uk/

Looks very nice but possibly a bit pricey, have a look at the menu though as it looks good.

The Larch Farm - http://www.pub-explorer.com/notts/pub/l ... nshead.htm

Quite nice again, can't get a menu up for it though.

The Travvellers Rest - http://www.chefandbrewer.com/pub/travel ... ham/s0621/

Chef and Brewer menu same as the Hutt which we've been to before, or we could just go to The Hutt in Ravenshead for the same food?

Any preference? I'll need to try and book it tomorrow and hope they have space.

Also definite numbers for people coming or +1's please.


----------



## bigbison (Jul 31, 2007)

Nyxx said:


> Have you let Tesco's know :wink:


hows the dog dave ?


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi nick

Jo can't make it so it will be only me coming 
As for food, don't mind where we eat

Cheers

Phil


----------



## jgp-tt (Feb 22, 2010)

If you want I can book something different as we will be in Dubai around 21:00 (UK time)?
How many should i book for?

Seems a good selection of eateries to choose from. Have a good night & see you next month


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

Nem said:


> 'lo all
> 
> Right, next regular meet will be Thursday 10th *January,* meeting at the usual place of McArthur Glen retail park just off the M1 at Junction 28. If we meet at 7:30pm and leave around 8pm for a cruise out for food.
> 
> ...


 :roll:


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Nem said:


> Right, couple of choices for tomorrow night...
> 
> The Shoulder at Hardstoft - http://www.thefamousshoulder.co.uk/
> 
> ...


The first one looks great, want to go  but it's a bit pricy so I suggest we wait till next month when John will be back and hopefully get all the ladys to come.

How about trying the Travvellers Rest since we have never been?



bigbison said:


> Nyxx said:
> 
> 
> > Have you let Tesco's know :wink:
> ...


Feeling ruff.


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

The Travellers rest looks good to me.



Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Thanks everyone for a good night, great company and thanks Nick for organising the evening.

We both really enjoyed it.


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks for another great evening guys.



Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## bigbison (Jul 31, 2007)

ill second that good evening with good company


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Just got home

Yes another great night, thanks nick.

Also good to see every body.

Phil


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Thought your RS looked stunning tonight Phil good to see it in daylight.


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi dave, 
Thank you for the kind words, I am still very please with it.
Saying that your still looks really good and sounds great.
All round every body cars were well turned out.
Pete will look the dogs when he gets is new wheels on and nicks colour just stands out, love it.

Phil


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Look what arrived today!









Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

What that then Pete lol

What ever they are they look very small even with my glasses on lol

Phil


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

That Phil is a picture of no bloody tyres!

They were supposed to be delivered on Friday, whilst I was off, but it then changed to Monday, when nobody will be in.

The company did redeem themselves by delivering them today but it's too late to do anything with them now!

It looks like a I'll be at Stanford Hall with my winter wheels on (we'll have to hide my TT behind something).

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Well, the wheels and new tyres have been dropped off at The Wheel Specialist (Wolverhampton) for refurbishment / fitting, using the voucher that Simon won at EvenTT 13.

They've got many great colours to choose from including gunmetal, sparkling silver, standard silver etc. but I ended up playing it safe and asking for them to be done in standard silver.

http://www.thewheelspecialist.co.uk/whe ... /standard/

There's still time to change my mind though so any thoughts guys?


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Because you have a very dark colour I think the high power silver would really pop and look stunning.


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi Pete

Dave is right power silver is the colour, bet it will look great.
Hope they do a good job for you mate

Phil


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Ive just returned from collecting my refurbished summer wheels so will have them on in time for Stanford Hall.












Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi Pete

Wheels looking really good mate

Phil


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Great wheels


----------

